
Intel Ice Lake performance leaks out – showing up AMD Ryzen - artsandsci
https://www.techradar.com/news/intel-ice-lake-performance-leaks-out-showing-up-amd-ryzen
======
vkaku
\- Intel's Ice Lake is not going to be on the market for a while due to
manufacturing issues.

\- Intel processors run at 20% of their effective speed with spectre
mitigations

\- Intel processors cost 3-5x of comparable Ryzen prcoessors

There is no way people who know this are going to buy Intel.

